# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Amanda Mealing

## alohachica82

Hi is Amanda Mealing returning to Holby City or not? It's just she's still on the credits but where is she?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she is, she is coming back from the private hospital she has been working at

----------


## Tannie

She is due back as she's said on her twitter that she has been back filming with holby city again  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Perdita

She features in spoilers again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

I was gonna say shouldnt this be in the spoilers?

----------

